# 1 800 My IPhone



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I jsut want to start and say that im not affiliated with apple or at&t but i was so impressed tonight i gotta give them props and let you guys know.

Ok i had some trouble with software issues on my IPhone and today and i had to call them 3 times to get 3 different things straightened out and everytime i was on hold for less then 3 minutes i was helped out and my problem was fixed in less than 5 minutes and everyone who helped was extremely calm pilot and courteous i am so impressed with the 1800 My Iphone service line i have to tell you guys about it. Thanks for listening lol. :woof: im happy as that strange looking dancing dog.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! Apple is great with service, I hope they don't start slipping now that Steve Jobs is sick :-(


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am a die hard apple user LOL .. I have an iphone! A macbook pro and I am loving both of them .... I couldn't live without my both my apples hahahaha


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

i need a mac book for sure


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Best damn investment I have ever made! I love it ... I run leopard and windows on this baby! I am totally hooked!! I sold my dell and will never go back to a PC...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO .. Once you go apple you never go back hehehehe!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

thats what i hear... id want an alienware for gaming though BANG BANG shoot um up games for sure some counter strike lol i havnt played that in YEARS


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah alien ware is def a gaming system lol ... I just game it up on our xbox 360/wii/ps2 LOL .. I am a gamer for sure ... I like shoot em up games! My favorites are halo, call of duty, gears of war, and condemned, ... I also love kingdom hearts LOL ... Yup chicks game it up too hahaha!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Call of duty... Nazi zombies know what I mean LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah Call of Duty world at wars LOL ... The new one adding the zombies was pretty cool LOL


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

> LMFAO .. Once you go apple you never go back hehehehe!


You have to rhyme Sadie...Once you go Mac you never go back. 

Yeah I've been a mac man for years. I have an iPhone, but really REALLY miss my Blackberry.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ptw said:


> You have to rhyme Sadie...Once you go Mac you never go back.
> 
> Yeah I've been a mac man for years. I have an iPhone, but really REALLY miss my Blackberry.


LOL ..I still use my blackberry as well .. I can't give it up so I just use 2 phones LOL


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Never a big fan of Mac myself but I would agree with grizz about their customer support. Any apple product that I had an issue with was always resolved over the phone in no time. I wish more places could learn from them about what customer service really is.


----------

